# Vorfreude auf Montag 9 Uhr ?



## david33 (14. September 2008)

na wie isset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? freut ihr euch scho einzutauchen in die warhammerwelt ?

ich persönlich denke es wird ein nice spiel was vielen spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Thunderhoof (14. September 2008)

Ich dachte es kommt am Donnerstag?^^


----------



## Gnôrke (14. September 2008)

ich freue mich sehr drauf aber bei mir hat die beta leider noch zu oft geruckelt...deswegem ma gucke


----------



## david33 (14. September 2008)

pre order duerfen montag 9 uhr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## rey54 (14. September 2008)

die ihre standart edition vorbestellt ahben bekommens chon am montag ab 9uhr den zugang


----------



## Thunderhoof (14. September 2008)

Achso^^,

Naja ich habe Vorfreude auf Donnerstag - 9 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

ja montag 17.00 Uhr...hab lang Schule =/


----------



## njester (14. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> ja montag 17.00 Uhr...hab lang Schule =/



Jo und ich muss arbeiten...  (ich finde deshalb auch, das das die CE vorbeseller einen großen vorteil den SE vorbesteller haben, heute hätt ich den ganzen tag zocken können..^^ naja auf den einen tag ist jetzt auch ge*****)

Freu mich schon auf Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hispace (14. September 2008)

montag bin ich warscheinlich ab 18 uhr am zocken.. dann aba 5 stunden....mit pausen ich muss ja hausaufgaben machen und lernen.. ne scherz so schlimm bin ich nicht =)


----------



## Vakeros (14. September 2008)

ich kann heute schon zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> heute hätt ich den ganzen tag zocken können..^^ naja auf den einen tag ist jetzt auch ge*****)


Ich tröste mich immer damit, dass sich bei nem MMO eh alle wieder aufm maxlvl treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (14. September 2008)

ich freu mich wie ein schnitzel, nach ende der beta wusst ich gar ned was ich heut tun sollte xD
100%ig probier ich morgen um 9 meine key zu regestrieren...
bitte kein 414 mehr...


----------



## realmagic (14. September 2008)

bis morgen 9 uhr warten ........ 

das sind gefühlte 2 wochen


----------



## david33 (14. September 2008)

jo denke auch das des morgen funzt mit den key  um 9 uhr oo


----------



## njester (14. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Ich tröste mich immer damit, dass sich bei nem MMO eh alle wieder aufm maxlvl treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, ich werds auch mal probieren xD....


----------



## Ratfzatz70 (14. September 2008)

weise worte eines weisen mannes. 

ich freu mich so!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

realmagic schrieb:


> bis morgen 9 uhr warten ........
> 
> das sind gefühlte 2 wochen



Jo, und bis morgen abend nach der Arbeit sind gefühlte 4 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (14. September 2008)

Joa ich persöhnlich freue mich riesig, denn ich hatte bisher noch keine Gelegenheit es wirklich zu spielen und soit das Spielgefühl und Mechanik zu erleben!


WAAAGH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david33 (14. September 2008)

klar leutz heute abend noch schö einen film gucken dan pennen und schö gepflet morgen 8.30 ufstehn und war zocken oo


----------



## Hispace (14. September 2008)

morgen nach schule und dann arzt.. was soll ich sagen.. das kommt mir vor als könnte ich ers in nem halben jahr zocken ich hab die ganzen wochen voll verplant in herbst ferien auch.. aaaaaaaaah..XD


----------



## Mamasus (14. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Jo, und bis morgen abend nach der Arbeit sind gefühlte 4 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa bei mir auch!


----------



## david33 (14. September 2008)

beim stöbern grad in forum fand i das oo


Huhu, warum erst um 9Uhr morgen früh`? Ich hab gerade die e-mail vom Store erhalten und da steht ab 00:01Uhr !?
Was ist denn nun richtig  zitat : thug


----------



## Stuermer (14. September 2008)

bin mal gespannt ob das wieder so lustig wird wie am 414iger sonntag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nicht bin ich morgen dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


cu ingame Stuermer


----------



## realmagic (14. September 2008)

> Jo, und bis morgen abend nach der Arbeit sind gefühlte 4 Wochen



ja stimmt schon, aber wenn man die möglichkeit hat, schonmal morgen früh die codes einzugeben und auf die mails zu warten, weiß man, wenn man zu hause ist, kann es mit dem zocken losgehen. (hoffe ich)


----------



## H3RKI (14. September 2008)

man ich tu grad alles, um kollegen zu überreden, mit mir rauszugehen, damit ich die zeit überbrücken kann!!!! EIN GLÜCK hab ich morgen frei! FUCK YEAH!!! 


wecker stell ich mir auf 8:30 xDDD

mfg


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

H3RKI schrieb:


> EIN GLÜCK hab ich morgen frei! FUCK YEAH!!!



Und ich schreib ne dumme Reliarbeit...


----------



## H3RKI (14. September 2008)

das is scheisse. aber da du Ordnung spielst, wie ich aus deiner sig entnehme, ist es mir schnuppe! *gniihihihihi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Communic (14. September 2008)

Ich bin tierisch ... naja, angepisst ist übertrieben ... aber doch schon irgendwie muffig. Da hat man nix zu tun und freut sich auf Montag 9Uhr, und was hängt Freitag Morgen an der Haustür? 

Ein Zettel der Hausverwaltung: Montag von 9.30Uhr bis 12.30Uhr irgendwelche Arbeiten am Stromdingsbums ... also kein Strom zu der Zeit ... und da die sicher auch nich pünktlich fertig werden ... gnaaa ... 

Aber ich bin ja ne Zwelfe und bleib bei sowas völlig ruhig!


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

H3RKI schrieb:


> das is scheisse. aber da du Ordnung spielst, wie ich aus deiner sig entnehme, ist es mir schnuppe! *gniihihihihi*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das schlimme ist, dass ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht entschieden habe (les mal das kleine graue )


----------



## H3RKI (14. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> das schlimme ist, dass ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht entschieden habe (les mal das kleine graue )



Zerstörung>Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd sicher Ordnung auch noch anspielen, aber Zerstörung rockt sicher geil. hab bisher in WoW ally gespielt und will endlich auf der phöösen seite sein.


mfg


----------



## dummerle (14. September 2008)

Viel interesannter ist es doch ob man Morgen ab 9:00 Uhr auch seinen Key eingeben kann und das er auch Bestätigt wird.
Habe zum Glück Morgen noch 1 Urlaubstag - na ja mal schauen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaminator (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe die Standart Pre Order und habe diese E-Mail bekommen.

EA Store 	
Warhammer - Age of Reckoning
Hallo X,

Willkommen bei WAR!

Vielen Dank für die Vorbestellung von ’Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning’ bei EA Store.

Wir wollten dich wissen lassen, dass die von dir heruntergeladene Warhammer-Beta automatisch durch ein Patch in die Vollversion umgewandelt wird. Das Herunterladen weiterer Dateien ist nicht notwendig.

Solltest Du die Beta nicht gespielt haben – und den Game-Client noch benötigen – kannst Du ihn unter dem folgenden Link herunterladen:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de

Für diejenigen mit Zugang zum LiveSpiel-Vorsprung und freischaltbaren Gegenständen sind die entsprechenden Codes unten aufgeführt.

LIVESPIEL-VORSPRUNG:

FREISCHALTBARE GEGENSTÄNDE:

*Der Start des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs ist momentan für Sonntag Mitternacht (00:00 Uhr GMT, 15. September) angesetzt. Für weitere Updates kannst du auf der Warhammer-Webseite nachschauen. Nach Beginn des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs kannst du den Code einfach auf der Warhammer-Webseite  http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de eingeben und schon bist du im Spiel!
*
Dein Zugangs-Code für die Vollversion wird dir am Mittwoch, den 17. September zugesandt.


Falls Probleme beim Herunterladen der Warhammer-Beta auftreten, wende dich bitte über diesen Link an den Kundendienst und wir werden dir weiterhelfen.

Viel Glück bei der Vorbereitung auf WAR!

Das EA Store-Team


----------



## david33 (14. September 2008)

Der Start des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs ist momentan für Sonntag Mitternacht (00:00 Uhr GMT, 15. September) angesetzt. Für weitere Updates kannst du auf der Warhammer-Webseite nachschauen. Nach Beginn des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs kannst du den Code einfach auf der Warhammer-Webseite http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de eingeben und schon bist du im Spiel!

was wie doch scho früher ??


----------



## Blaminator (14. September 2008)

ka, würde ich gerne wissen. ich meine die server sind doch ON oder?
es geht jetzt nur um die Code eingabe.


----------



## Hispace (14. September 2008)

welcher standartgeprüfter mensch wartet bis 0 uhr um nen key einzugeben? kann er doch gleich am nächsten tag machen
ich hab schule haha^^


----------



## Timää92 (14. September 2008)

naja auf 9 Uhr nicht, da hab ich Philosophie xD.... aber auffn Nachmittag... Aber mal ne Frage: Ein Freund von mir meinte, dass die Charaktere vom headstart am Donnerstag gelöscht werden. Das ist doch eine Fehlinformation oder?^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (14. September 2008)

Ich schwäntze morgen und die ganze woche ... ne scherz xD kann dann erst abends zocken -.-


----------



## njester (14. September 2008)

Timää92 schrieb:


> naja auf 9 Uhr nicht, da hab ich Philosophie xD.... aber auffn Nachmittag... Aber mal ne Frage: Ein Freund von mir meinte, dass die Charaktere vom headstart am Donnerstag gelöscht werden. Das ist doch eine Fehlinformation oder?^^



Nein, die Charaktere bleiben bestehen

Das ist eine Fehlinformation


----------



## dummerle (14. September 2008)

Blaminator schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Standart Pre Order und habe diese E-Mail bekommen.
> 
> EA Store
> Warhammer - Age of Reckoning
> ...




Ja die Mail hatte ich auch bekommen!
Aber auch schon vorher den Hinweis das ich mein Spiel welches ich ja demnach auch bei EA gekauft habe - runterladen kann - sollte mich auf meiner Seite einloggen und runterladen! Ging aber nichts. Aber nun kommt es der Key stand daneben!
Aber welcher stimmt den nun?
Habe die schon angeschrieben aber wie sich jeder denken kann bisher keine Antwort!

Man ist ja nur Kunde.


----------



## equinoxxx (14. September 2008)

Chars aus der Pre-Order bleiben bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann leider auch erst am Nachmittag anfangen -,- scheiß Arbeit ruft^^


----------



## Raqill (14. September 2008)

Freude auf Morgen?!
Montag ist Schule , toll...


----------



## Blaminator (14. September 2008)

der Standart Key ist für Donnerstag.


----------



## Timää92 (14. September 2008)

njester schrieb:


> Nein, die Charaktere bleiben bestehen
> 
> Das ist eine Fehlinformation



k danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (14. September 2008)

9 Uhr _*CET*_ wohlgemerkt. Das ist nicht 9 Uhr in Deutschland.


----------



## H3RKI (14. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> 9 Uhr _*CET*_ wohlgemerkt. Das ist nicht 9 Uhr in Deutschland.




Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.


mfg


----------



## Mikroflame (14. September 2008)

mein cousin hat ja zusammen mit ihn dass spiel bestellt,und es kam nur ein code.. die solln endlich gebacken bekommen,will morgen zocken,und nicht erst am 18th..

WAAAAGH


----------



## Bentica (14. September 2008)

Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Ordnungspieler dazu, ansonsten kann das game ganz schnell crachen. Zur Zeit ist es auf seiten der Ordnung zu spielen katastrophal. Auf einen Ordler min 5 Zerstörer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (14. September 2008)

Für die ORDNUNG!!!!!!


----------



## Derail (14. September 2008)

Und nach der UNI morgen zocken ....

ORDNUNG !!!!


----------



## Munti (14. September 2008)

Endlich morgen früh 9 uhr ist es soweit ich kann bestimmt net pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann werden wir mal für ORDNUNG sorgen


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

Wenn ich morgen abend nach Hause komme und das Spiel starte, beginnt das Zeitalter der ORDNUNG.


----------



## Dragim (14. September 2008)

na geil morgen erst um 16:00 zu hause ~.~ hoffentlich akzeptiert der patcher dan wenigstens meinen login -.-


----------



## goldjunge (14. September 2008)

Ich konnte die beta nicht spielen. Was vielleicht auch ganz gut ist, da somit alles neu sein wird morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe nur mein Rechner (AMD XP 2400+ , nur 1 GIG Ram) kommt einiermaßen damit zurecht am Anfang.

Ansonsten heissts wohl nachrüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spaß euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oAHutAeAjSI&...feature=related


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Mikroflame (14. September 2008)

hehe^^


----------



## Jarl1886 (14. September 2008)

Hi Leutz

Beim lesen dieses thread ist mir aufgefallen das mansche sagen, dass man sich schon heute um 00:00 für die Pre Order Standart Edition registrieren kann. stimmt das oder nicht???

achso ich spiel ORDNUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (14. September 2008)

Ja Vorfreude ich schreibe morgen erstmal eine VWL Klausur....dabei wollte ich doch blau machen und zocken aber nein meine Pläne wurden vereitelt...


----------



## Aranai (14. September 2008)

-.- Hab zur 3ten bis nach der 10ten...  Aber dann verpass ich vll Herrn 414 und GOA hat es schon hingekriegt alles wieder heile zu machen.^^


----------



## Fireleaf (14. September 2008)

Mh son mist das ich noch 1 Woche berufsschule habe, sonst hätt ich auf
arbeit mein key reggen können xD
naja aber gegen 15:30 g ehts los JUHU ^^


----------



## Yldrasson (14. September 2008)

Ich habe Morgen bis 15 Uhr Schule mit einer Klausur, aber danach kann ich (hoffentlich) in aller Ruhe mit meinem Hexenjäger durch die alte Welt streifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*vorfreu*


----------



## Bongoboy (14. September 2008)

wie alt seid ihr denn alle? les die ganze zeit "schule, schule, schule" ich bin sooooooo arm - mimimimi.......schoma an die harten arbeiter gedacht die vor 18 uhr nicht heim kommen? ôO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (14. September 2008)

Bongoboy schrieb:


> wie alt seid ihr denn alle? les die ganze zeit "schule, schule, schule" ich bin sooooooo arm - mimimimi.......schoma an die harten arbeiter gedacht die vor 18 uhr nicht heim kommen? ôO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm Berufsschule zu haben heißt nicht das man nicht hart Arbeiten muss...
Die erste Woche war ich nicht vor 19 Uhr zu Hause und wenn ich in ner Woche
wieder hin muss kanns sein das ich Nachtschicht kriege... Komm mir also nich
mit so einer scheisse oO


----------



## Bongoboy (14. September 2008)

ok, du bist ne ausnahme *dachte nur an meine berufsschule - die war wie urlaub* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (14. September 2008)

Bongoboy schrieb:


> ok, du bist ne ausnahme *dachte nur an meine berufsschule - die war wie urlaub*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wünschte es wäre wie Urlaub *Cry*
Ne also bei uns ist wirklich hart.... Ich wünsche mir jeden Tag in der Firma zu sitzen
als in der Berufsschule *g*


----------



## Derigon (14. September 2008)

Bongoboy schrieb:


> wie alt seid ihr denn alle? les die ganze zeit "schule, schule, schule" ich bin sooooooo arm - mimimimi.......schoma an die harten arbeiter gedacht die vor 18 uhr nicht heim kommen? ôO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



19 jahre, stehe kurz vor nem 2,0er Abitur und habe an 4 von 5 Tagen bis 18 Uhr schule...


----------



## Bongoboy (14. September 2008)

wie sich jetzt jede ausnahme zu wort melden muss und die ganzen 12:45 Uhr feierabend leuts schweigen - argh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (14. September 2008)

Bongoboy schrieb:


> wie alt seid ihr denn alle? les die ganze zeit "schule, schule, schule" ich bin sooooooo arm - mimimimi.......schoma an die harten arbeiter gedacht die vor 18 uhr nicht heim kommen? ôO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



16...    11 Klasse Oberstufe und 2 mal in der Woche nach der 10ten. Zudem noch Mittwochs nach der 6 aber sofort zum Training und erst um 17 Uhr zu Hause.


----------



## rEdiC (14. September 2008)

Hab keine Vorfreude auf 9 Uhr da ich da eh in der Schule sitze...aber danach wird erstmal gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerthner (14. September 2008)

muss eig von 7-17 uhr arbeiten, hab aber leider nen bänderris und binn krankgeschieben!!
dh. übelst war abfreeken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3RKI (14. September 2008)

18, ausbildung zum informatiker (systemtechnik), morgen ist feiertag in zürich, darum hab ich frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (14. September 2008)

Morgen für 3 1/2 Wochen Urlaub (war schon vor dem Bekanntwerden des Release-Termins geplant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Daher werde ich morgen in Ruhe aufstehen, und dann mal sehen, ab wann man denn zocken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (14. September 2008)

Gerthner schrieb:


> muss eig von 7-17 uhr arbeiten, hab aber leider nen bänderris und binn krankgeschieben!!
> dh. übelst war abfreeken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja "leider" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   xD


----------



## Alasken (14. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> ja "leider"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



semesterferien 4 the win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in 10 stunden klingelt der wecker xD


----------



## HippieO (14. September 2008)

ich hab die pre-order 
muahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und kann nicht spielen
bin den ganzen tag von 8:00 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr weg
XD blöd war'S


----------



## Wanad (14. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> semesterferien 4 the win
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in 10? meiner klingelt um 8 und dann warte ich bs neun...mache einen char...spiele 30 min und fahr in die schule um ein examen zu schreiben xD


----------



## Elonor (14. September 2008)

Moin,

ich habe mir die normal Version vorbestellt, und kann also ab morgen um 9 Uhr Zocken, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe und biher nur WoW online spiele, eine Frage, was für einen Client muss ich mir runterladen? Ich habe mir bereits ein Konto bei der Warhammer seite erstellt, aber darauf zugreifen kann ich nicht iregendwie.

Es wäre nett, wenn mir kurz jemand schreiben könnte, wie das genau abläuft, damit ich den STart morgen früh nicht verpasse.

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ichweissnichts (14. September 2008)

Elonor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir die normal Version vorbestellt, und kann also ab morgen um 9 Uhr Zocken, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe und biher nur WoW online spiele, eine Frage, was für einen Client muss ich mir runterladen? Ich habe mir bereits ein Konto bei der Warhammer seite erstellt, aber darauf zugreifen kann ich nicht iregendwie.
> 
> ...



http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de

runterladen, das Ding patched sich dann automatisch immer auf die aktuelle Version


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Zum Glück noch Semesterferien! Freu mich fast wie Weihnachten, Wecker ist schon gestellt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gschulde (14. September 2008)

hat hier eigentlich jmd. bei sqoops vorbestellt? die lassen nichts von sich hören. ich will meinen key. ich will, ich will, ich will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Zum Glück noch Semesterferien! Freu mich fast wie Weihnachten, Wecker ist schon gestellt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aus aschaffenburg ? is ja gleich nebenan xD welche uni gehste ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (14. September 2008)

Ich freue mich auf morgen 9 uhr.

das heist aber nicht das ich den ganzuen tag spiele. Ich hab auch noch rl und so

Allerdings werde ich schonmal loslegen und schauen wie sich alles so entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (14. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf morgen 9 uhr.
> 
> das heist aber nicht das ich den ganzuen tag spiele. Ich hab auch noch rl und so
> 
> ...



ich werd den ganzen tag spielen und hab auch ein rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wochenende is verplant mit schwimmbad, feiern und trinken deswegen muss ich die woche durchspielen xD


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> aus aschaffenburg ? is ja gleich nebenan xD welche uni gehste ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FH Darmstadt. Informatik. ^^


----------



## Alasken (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> FH Darmstadt. Informatik. ^^



fh frankfurt geoinformation und kommunaltechnik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> fh frankfurt geoinformation und kommunaltechnik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, ich bin Erstsemester, mal schaun, was das wird.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elonor (14. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de
> 
> runterladen, das Ding patched sich dann automatisch immer auf die aktuelle Version



Aber da steht doch Beta- Test Client. Ich wollte doch die normale Version spielen, oder ist das egal?


----------



## Alasken (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Joa, ich bin Erstsemester, mal schaun, was das wird..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 frisch mein fachabi abgestaubt ^^


----------



## Slayne` (14. September 2008)

wecker is gestellt, kann losgehen! ^^


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich auch lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa, ich hab das gute bayerische Abi. Seit Juni faul rumliegen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (14. September 2008)

hhmm ich kanns noch aushalten - Mitternacht erst mal die Keys einhacken und auf den Clientdownload warten und ab gehts.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> hhmm ich kanns noch aushalten - Mitternacht erst mal die Keys einhacken und auf den Clientdownload warten und ab gehts.



Key einhacken is erst ab 9:00 morgens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (14. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> hhmm ich kanns noch aushalten - Mitternacht erst mal die Keys einhacken und auf den Clientdownload warten und ab gehts.




keys kann man doch erst um 9 uhr eingeben oder irre ich mich da?!


----------



## Derail (14. September 2008)

Super ... Morgen beginnen die Vorkurse :s

Naja 17.00 bin ich zu Hause und dann gehts los!

Warum muss man auch nen Studiengang mit Mathe aussuchen =/


----------



## Carimba (14. September 2008)

Hehe, hier auch FH Darmstadt FBMN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stubbi88 (14. September 2008)

ich muß mal ne kleine pause einlegen... mir brennen die augen vor lauter zocken seit heute mittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Stubbi88 schrieb:


> ich muß mal ne kleine pause einlegen... mir brennen die augen vor lauter zocken seit heute mittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit diesem Post ziehst du dir den Hass von 90% der User hier zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carimba (14. September 2008)

Stubbi88 schrieb:


> ich muß mal ne kleine pause einlegen... mir brennen die augen vor lauter zocken seit heute mittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




STEINIGT IHN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (14. September 2008)

Ich freue mich auch auf Morgen 9 Uhr. Ich habe schon meine RP Story in mein Lexikon eingearbeitet. Wer Lust hat kann mich verfolgen!

http://dasdunkleerbe.de/18.html


----------



## zixxel (14. September 2008)

*heul* bin um 9 schon ne stunde inner schule und ich komm ers um 19:00 nach hause, weil ich mich beim Rudern noch um meine 'ladies^^' kümmern mus.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THAT SUX!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Blufl (14. September 2008)

Freue mich auch auf Montag 9 Uhr - stehe um 8 auf, um mit meinem Chaosbarbar ein paar "Ordies" aufmischen zu können (CE ftw)


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Wenn ich noch in der Schule wär, würde ich morgen sowas von schwänzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. September 2008)

So mal meine Freude Mitteilen!

Level 8 jünger
rufrang5 

und muss nu auch ins bett leider morgen wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch in der Schule wär, würde ich morgen sowas von schwänzen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt aber auch Leute deren Eltern darauf achten das ihre Zöglinge sowas nicht machen.


----------



## Klaviaer (14. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> So mal meine Freude Mitteilen!
> 
> Level 8 jünger
> rufrang5
> ...



Mit den bekannten Worten:

STEINIGT IHN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Leute deren Eltern darauf achten das ihre Zöglinge sowas nicht machen.



Gibt auch Zöglinge, die schon 18 sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Gibt auch Zöglinge, die schon 18 sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Du noch zu Hause wohnst musst Du bis 25 Jahren gehorchen! Danach dürfen deine Eltern Dich "grundlos" auf die Straße setzen.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (14. September 2008)

owned


----------



## Jarl1886 (15. September 2008)

An alle die Zerstörung zocken....ORDUNUG wird euch in den ARSCH kicken^^

Wir sehn uns auf dem Schlachtfeld wieder


Eisenbrecher 4 the win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

Jarl1886 schrieb:


> An alle die Zerstörung zocken....ORDUNUG wird euch in den ARSCH kicken^^
> 
> Wir sehn uns auf dem Schlachtfeld wieder
> 
> ...



Also Ordunug klingt eher wie ein Ork Name... nimm Dir mehr Zeit beim Schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elariand (15. September 2008)

*klugscheißon* "Vorfreude auf Montag 9 Uhr ?" ist das Thema! ^^ *klugscheißoff*

Naja Vorfreude auf Morgen nicht gerade da ich eh erst morgen Abend nach Hause komme. Aber sobald der Tag rum ist und die Nacht reinbricht gehts mit WAR los und darauf freu ich mich! ^^


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

Elariand schrieb:


> Naja Vorfreude auf Morgen nicht gerade da ich eh erst morgen Abend nach Hause komme. Aber sobald der Tag rum ist und die Nacht reinbricht gehts mit WAR los und darauf freu ich mich! ^^



Postzeit 0:02... es ist schon Montag, also sag heute! *klugscheiß off*


----------



## Elariand (15. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Postzeit 0:02... es ist schon Montag, also sag heute! *klugscheiß off*



hmmm mist und ich dachte ich könnt auch mal klugscheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (15. September 2008)

*seufz* erst 6% vom client runtergeladen... naja, wenigstens um 9 uhr key aktivieren ^^

spielen werd ich wohl erst mittags können :-S


----------



## Mamasus (15. September 2008)

Klugscheiß on/ Nur klugscheißer hier /klugscheiß off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> *seufz* erst 6% vom client runtergeladen... naja, wenigstens um 9 uhr key aktivieren ^^
> 
> spielen werd ich wohl erst mittags können :-S



SPätstarter? Lade doch früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

P.S Deine Signatur killt meine Forenseite!


----------



## StarBlight (15. September 2008)

ärgere mich schon seit tagen mit dem scheiss downloader rum, jedesmal wenn ich pausiere und wieder aufnehme kommt die meldung dass nicht genug freier speicher vorhanden ist...seltsam bei ~50gb freiem speicher.
naja, lade es jetzt über ne andere seite -.-

hmm bist bisher der einzige der sich wegen meiner signatur beschwert O_o
werd ich nachher mal etwas anpassen


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> hmm bist bisher der einzige der sich wegen meiner signatur beschwert O_o
> werd ich nachher mal etwas anpassen



Mach sie untereinander nicht nebeneinander... das reicht. Sprengst den Rahmen.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Also bei mir passt's rein. Und nein, ich habe keinen Widescreen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderbrace (15. September 2008)

hehe ich freu mich nach einer "ereignissreichen" beta schon sehr meinen key morgen eingeben zu können und nicht mit allen anderen mein glück am 18. zu versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch 9 std dann gehts aber


----------



## Liquideyes (15. September 2008)

2 Uhr morgens können wir den Key eingeben !!


----------



## Gashat (15. September 2008)

servus habe da mal eine frage wenn ich mir war über ea store jetzt bestelle und den key kriege kann ich dann morgen auch zocken oder erst am 18.9


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Liquideyes schrieb:


> 2 Uhr morgens können wir den Key eingeben !!



Qualle?


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Liquideyes schrieb:


> 2 Uhr morgens können wir den Key eingeben !!



Lügner

Sonst hätteste ne Quelle angegeben...

GOA sagt 09:00 !...also können wir auch um 10:00 die Codes eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gashat

EA hat KEINE PreOrder Keys mehr


----------



## kamirez (15. September 2008)

sicher woheir weißt dass mit 2 uhr morgens ???


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. September 2008)

Liquideyes schrieb:


> 2 Uhr morgens können wir den Key eingeben !!



Wo hast du das den gelesen?


----------



## Gashat (15. September 2008)

meine ja keine preoder wenn ich mir die version da kaufe wo es zurzeit gibt ob ich dann auch zocken kann oder erst am 18.9


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

Liquideyes schrieb:


> 2 Uhr morgens können wir den Key eingeben !!



*hust*

GOA

Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.


----------



## Gashat (15. September 2008)

also geht das das ich zocken kann wenn ich mir das jetzt über ea-store kaufen tue


----------



## Liquideyes (15. September 2008)

EA Store 
Warhammer - Age of Reckoning
Hallo X,

Willkommen bei WAR!

Vielen Dank für die Vorbestellung von ’Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning’ bei EA Store.

Wir wollten dich wissen lassen, dass die von dir heruntergeladene Warhammer-Beta automatisch durch ein Patch in die Vollversion umgewandelt wird. Das Herunterladen weiterer Dateien ist nicht notwendig.

Solltest Du die Beta nicht gespielt haben – und den Game-Client noch benötigen – kannst Du ihn unter dem folgenden Link herunterladen:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de

Für diejenigen mit Zugang zum LiveSpiel-Vorsprung und freischaltbaren Gegenständen sind die entsprechenden Codes unten aufgeführt.

LIVESPIEL-VORSPRUNG:

FREISCHALTBARE GEGENSTÄNDE:

Der Start des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs ist momentan für Sonntag Mitternacht (00:00 Uhr GMT, 15. September) angesetzt. Für weitere Updates kannst du auf der Warhammer-Webseite nachschauen. Nach Beginn des LiveSpiel-Vorsprungs kannst du den Code einfach auf der Warhammer-Webseite ht


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. September 2008)

So ein Mist, ich freu mich schon so sehr das ich nicht einschlafen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #

Bin wohl bisschen süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torsol (15. September 2008)

Gashat schrieb:


> servus habe da mal eine frage wenn ich mir war über ea store jetzt bestelle und den key kriege kann ich dann morgen auch zocken oder erst am 18.9




geh lieber in den mediamarkt oder saturn


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich freu mich schon so sehr das ich nicht einschlafen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großen Hammer an den Kopf, dann klappt's auch mit dem Einschlafen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamirez (15. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> GOA
> 
> Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.





weiß nicht !!!!:

GOA

Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, dass die neue  Code-Registrierungsseite ab sofort verfügbar ist. Derzeit können nur diejenigen unter euch, die die Collector’s Edition vorbestellt haben ihren Code eingeben, während die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition sich bis Montagmorgen gedulden müssen.

ich denke Montag morgen is recht dehnbar und die massage ist neuer als deine !


----------



## Gashat (15. September 2008)

also heißt es noch warten dann bis donnerstag :-(


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> ich denke Montag morgen is recht dehnbar und die massage ist neuer als deine !



Mittag 12-14 Uhr
Nachmittag 14-18 Uhr
Abend 18-22 Uhr
Nacht 22-06 Uhr
Morgen 06-10 Uhr
Vormittag 10-12 Uhr

Nein NICHT wirklich dehnbar!


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (15. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Großen Hammer an den Kopf, dann klappt's auch mit dem Einschlafen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay ich versuchs mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zieh mir noch eine Folge Scrubs rein, und versuch dann einzuschlafen.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Gashat schrieb:


> meine ja keine preoder wenn ich mir die version da kaufe wo es zurzeit gibt ob ich dann auch zocken kann oder erst am 18.9




Oh man bissl schwer von Begriff wa?

EA hat KEINE Pre Order mehr

Und was macht die PreOrder? 
HEADSTART Vergeben

Was du bei EA Bestellen kannst ist die Normale War Edition
Und die Startet Wann?

Am 18ten !

Is doch wohl Logisch sonst Könnt ja JEDER Morgen anfangen


----------



## Heissi (15. September 2008)

Preorder?
Kaufen! http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/6566/product...Order)-Download


----------



## Minolla (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Oh man bissl schwer von Begriff wa?
> 
> EA hat KEINE Pre Order mehr
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!

Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, wir vergewissern Ihnen wir geben unser bestes Ihnen die Codes so schnell wie möglich zu zu senden.

Falls Sie noch Fragen oder Anregungen haben, bitte zögern Sie nicht das Customer Service Team zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlich Grüssen,

Das EA store Team. 

Das hier habe ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen und noch weitere haben diese Mail erhalten. Also muss da ja was dran sein, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## StarBlight (15. September 2008)

nanu, jetzt lädts wieder etwas schneller, bin eventuell doch schon um 9 uhr dabei ^^


----------



## Reliq (15. September 2008)

Also ich habe meine Codes von EA schon vor 2 Tagen bekommen.

1 Mail mit dem headstart coder und Ingame gegenstände
und eine weitere mail mit dem Live Code.

Beide Mails am 13.09 um 20:00 erhalten..alles schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Magen Darm Grippe bekommen und hab den ganzen tag gepennt, nu sitze ich wach vorm PC und warte das endlich 9:00 ist *gg*


----------



## Zambie (15. September 2008)

Magen Darm Grippe... glaub das sag ich Morgen meinem Artzt auch ^^

Edit: wenn du es ernst meinst gute besserung ;P


----------



## Abarton (15. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Codes von EA schon vor 2 Tagen bekommen.
> 
> 1 Mail mit dem headstart coder und Ingame gegenstände
> und eine weitere mail mit dem Live Code.
> ...



man hasst du ein glück habe am 12.09.08 bestellttttttt und bis heute ist nichts gekommen werder den openbetazugangscode noch die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann das game noch nich ma downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:/


----------



## Reliq (15. September 2008)

Das hört sich natürlich fiess an.

Ich habe bei EA angerufen und habe am Telefon nachgefragt wann die COdes Kommen, habe Dem Typen miene Bearbeitungsnummer mitgeteilt und Ihm gesagt, das einige Spieler nichtmal ihren Beta KEy erhalten haben und das wenn es bei mir mit den COdes ebenfall so abläuft es direkt eine Stornierung geben würde.

Er meinte zu mir, machen sie sich keine gedanken, ich schicke die Codes gleich Persönlich raus, und 3-4 Std nach dem Telefonat hatte ich sie im Postfach.

Einfach Druck machen und mit Storno Drohen *gg*


----------



## Zambie (15. September 2008)

jopp wenns um geld geht scheuen die Menschen keine müh und not ne mail rauszuschicken ;P


----------



## Night187 (15. September 2008)

ich konnte das game noch nicht runterladen von ea...
hoffe doch das es wirklich mit dem beta clienten dann funzt da ich es mal deinstalliert hab und nun patch er nicht weil anscheinend nix freigeschaltet is obwohl ich in der open beta dabei war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minolla (15. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Codes von EA schon vor 2 Tagen bekommen.
> 
> 1 Mail mit dem headstart coder und Ingame gegenstände
> und eine weitere mail mit dem Live Code.



Wünsche mir diese Headstar und Bonusitem - Codes auch und hoffe sehr diese noch zu bekommen. Aber leider noch keine Mail erhalten, auch keine Antwort auf meine Nachfragen. Wenn das stimmt, das EA heute daran arbeitet weitere PreOrder Headstart Codes + Bonusitem Codes zu erstellen und bis zum nachmittag verschicken wird, können wir uns freuen.

Aber ob ich dazu gehöre würde ich gerne wissen? Ich hatte das Game zwar Sonntag früh beim EA Store gekauft und da stand auch noch was mit PreOrder und erst am Abend stand auf der Webseite was von Ausverkauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (15. September 2008)

Ich denke schon das es gut läuft.
Der Tag heute ist meiner Meinung nach super gelaufen und die Leutches sind jetzt vorbereitet was auf sie zu kommt.
Ich bin da optimistisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (15. September 2008)

david33 schrieb:


> na wie isset
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein tag ist versaut wegen War


----------



## Kankru (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Mein tag ist versaut wegen War



Spiel es nicht,  befass dich net damit und lass es solche kommentare zu hinterlassen!
Du scheinst total Voreingenommen zu sein, aber du wirst einer der ersten sein, die sofort süchtig danach werden, sobald sie es gespielt haben...


----------



## yezana (15. September 2008)

ich bin frph wenn spaten wie er es nicht spielen


----------



## SirDamatadore (15. September 2008)

Aber die Signatur hat er doch gut gemacht^^ Mich persönlich hat die Signatur "WAR IS COMMING" eh immer aufgeregt. Wenn man bei jedem zweiten Beitrag in 2 cm Höhe "WAR IS COMMING" liest, dann macht das mit der Zeit aggresiv. Es war schon soweit, das jeder der den scheiss da stehen hatte, ich nicht mehr für voll genommen habe, bzw dem seine Beiträge nicht mehr durchgelesen hab.

Aber egal fakt ist, das ich nicht mehr die Augen zu kriege und jetzt auf 9:00 warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (15. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Codes von EA schon vor 2 Tagen bekommen.
> 
> 1 Mail mit dem headstart coder und Ingame gegenstände
> und eine weitere mail mit dem Live Code.
> ...


bei mir das gleiche ,ausser das mit der grippe gute besserung an der stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das lustige daran ist das ich mich nur bei ea angemeldet habe und es in erwägung gezogen habe es ueber ea zu bestellen
naja abgebucht wurde nix clickanbuy zeigt keine transaktionen an demnach sieht es so aus als ob ich einen headstart plus ingame coda umsonst bekommen habe :>


----------



## Lyx (15. September 2008)

Der Ansturm um 9 wird wieder so groß sein das auf der WAR Seite nix gehen wird. *hust*
Ohje .. wird wieder ein langer 414 Tag ^^


----------



## ersoichso (15. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Der Ansturm um 9 wird wieder so groß sein das auf der WAR Seite nix gehen wird. *hust*
> Ohje .. wird wieder ein langer 414 Tag ^^


mal doch nicht den teufel an die wand x:
ich werd zwar erst später auf die server kommen aber nicht das es sich noch bis ich zocken kann rauszögert mit den geistern die du rufst x(


----------



## Belgor (15. September 2008)

Klar hab ich Vorfreude ^^ Nur bringt mir das nicht viel, da ich in 10min zur Arbeit muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür freu ich umso mehr auf meinen Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Belgor


----------



## G1337 King (15. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das ich nach der Arbeit dann heute Abend schön gemütlich meine Codes registieren kann ohne das die Seite in Fetzen von den tausenden War Anhängern gerissen wurde die sich alle registrieren wollen aber Code 0815 dazwischen kam =)

Euch allen einen blutigen Tag, wir sehen uns heute Abend auf den Schlachtfeldern von Ostland, falls der Realm dann schon da sein sollte^^


----------



## Lyx (15. September 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> mal doch nicht den teufel an die wand x:
> ich werd zwar erst später auf die server kommen aber nicht das es sich noch bis ich zocken kann rauszögert mit den geistern die du rufst x(



Lieber denk ich mir ... ach das wird eh nix um 9 ... und reg mich dann nicht weiter auf wenns dann wirklich so ist.
Als das ich mit der Hoffung lebe das um 9 alles wunderbar funktioniert und es dann doch nicht tut und ich mir durch meine Vorfreude den ganzen Tag versauen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Holla die Waldfee .. noch viel zu früh für solche Gedankengänge ^^
Wo is mein Kaffee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

Habe meine Pre Order Freitag gegen 14 Uhr bei Amazon bestellt. Danach gleich angerufen und nachgefragt ob das alles auch klappt:

Die Dame sagte mir, das die Codes am Abend noch raus gehen würden. Als sie Sonntag gegen 17 Uhr noch nicht da waren,
habe ich noch einmal angerufen bei Amazon und der nette Herr hat mir versichert er würde das an die Technik schicken.

3h Später hatte ich dann 2 E-Mails von Amazon. Einmal die Mail die am Freitag hätte kommen sollen inkl Codes und
eine neue mit einer Entschuldigung und Ersatz Codes falls, die 1. wieder erwarten nicht angekommen sein sollte.

Nun habe ich also 2x die Pre Order Codes hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das nenn ich Service.


PS: Meine Vorfreude ist immens, da die Beta mir sehr viel Spass gemacht hat und ich von Anfang an DAoC spielte.
      Gut das ich frei habe und vorgeschlafen. Bin schon 6h dabei meinen PC aufzuräumen und zu Defragmentieren, auch hab ich extra meine
      alte X-Fi raus gekramt nur um den vollen Genuß zu bekommen. Ja ich bin krank (wo ist das Morphium)


----------



## Carimba (15. September 2008)

Grmbl komm auch erst nach der Arbeit dazu :/
Muss ich den SE start halt hier im Forum verfolgen bis ich heute Abend dazu komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K-FEE ist ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Bin gleich zur Schule und dann um 13Uhr sofort nach Hause und WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

xD


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (15. September 2008)

Ich komme gerade von der Arbeit und lege mir gleich ne Kaffee Infusion. 

/warhammer


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. September 2008)

Na ich will eure vorfreude nicht nehmen aber es werden mal kurz die server runter gefahren so von halb drei bis drei glaube ich aber des wird ja net so fc sein oder?


----------

